# baby pigeon



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

we found a pigeon in my silo with a dead pigeon near it. We think that its mommy abandoned it. It wont sleep unless you put your hand on top. i feed him with spoons. He has green poop, is that bad?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maltenbroxter said:


> we found a pigeon in my silo with a dead pigeon near it. We think that its mommy abandoned it. It wont sleep unless you put your hand on top. i feed him with spoons. He has green poop, is that bad?


Hi Maltenbroxter and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you for saving this baby pigeon.

The green poop may be a sign that s/he was starving, may be a sign of illness, or may just be a sign of something green that the parents fed.

Where are you located? We may have some members nearby in case you need any help.

What have you been feeding the baby, how much each feeding, and how often?

Any idea how old the baby is?

Sorry for all the questions, but the answers will allow us to help you better than not knowing these things.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You should review a few things. You can start with this one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

You can check here and look at pictures to get an idea of how old he is:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Pidgey


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks, he seams like hes 2-3 weeks old. We feed him this stuff called brinta its like oatmeal. Its eams like we feed him alot. How much should we feed him? we live in london ontario canada. Thanks again!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is he eating all the seeds he wants or are you having to force them down? The reason I ask is that if he's eating on his own, he can eat all he wants but he'll need water, too. Usually at that age, they're still being fed by their parents and they get all that in the correct proportion. So, typically, they don't know how to drink water at that age.

Pidgey


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

we have to force the seeds down so he eats. we give him water with a spoon and he usually drinks a lot.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you have a way to weigh the bird?

Pidgey


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

i weighed him on my weigher and it sais it doesnt even way a pound...
i just finished feeding him and i had to open his beak and put it in and he would swallow.


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

i just weighed him/her and he doesnt even weigh a pound.
i had to force the oatmel down his throat too


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

i made a mistake the pigeon looks like 11days old and he doesnt have feathers yet. the pigeon sometimes shakes. is that a sighn of sickness?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I guess it depends on the shaking--sometimes they do little shakes as if they're trying to throw dust off and sometimes when you're feeding them or about to feed them they go kinda' crazy.

A pound would be pretty heavy, actually. You'd be more likely to see something from 100 to 150 grams at this point which would be less than a quarter of a pound to a third of a pound. Maybe even outside that range. The reason I was asking is because if you're feeding them formula, it's usually given as 10 to 15% of their weight per meal, about three times per day. If they're digesting that just fine and it's all moving through, you can give more. I wish I could tell you it was as easy as giving one level tablespoon of seed per meal but this guy's smaller than that, I think.

Pidgey


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

the pigeon weighs a quarter of a pound. he still has a little bit of green poop.


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

is the green poop maybe from the milk that i mix with the oatmeal?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

4 ounces (quarter pound) = ~120 grams. Probably about right for the age.

Their poop is going to change color a little bit due to what they're eating but their bile is green so it often comes out some shade of green. If they're well-conditioned homing pigeons, it can almost be black it's so dark.

They can't digest milk so it'd be better not to give that to him.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They will also shake if they're cold. It is really, really important to keep an unfeathered baby warm. Do you have it on a heating pad and in a small nest, like a margarine container?


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

i a light to keep him warm


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

is it bad if he/she sleeps all the time?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Very young pigeon babies do sleep a lot. Keep a check on the light you have warming her to make sure it is not making her too hot. A sign would be open- mouthed breathing and rapid respirations.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Carlos, 
I've made the decision to delete your post as the advice given on how to deal with this baby was, in my opinion, inappropriate.

I also deleted all subsequent posts in reply to your post.

Please do take a few minutes to review the forum Rules of Conduct.

Thank You.

Cindy


----------



## maltenbroxter (Oct 23, 2007)

my baby pigeon isnt acting normal. its like hes trying to stand up but in sted he looks backwords and falls. when he sleeps his head goes up and down or its on his back and he constantly opens his beak. is that normal if not what should i do?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They do a lot of odd behavior at that age. They'll stand up quickly and then go right back down and I think they're trying to exercise their legs at that point. They do a lot of that before they finally start standing up all the time. Their heads wobble a lot when they're sleeping when they're younger (less than a week old or so) but they don't do so much of that at this one's age. Don't suppose you can post a picture, can you?

It's possible that he's getting sick and that you might need some medications. You might try opening his beak and looking inside for any buttons that look like wet cheese.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You're about 40 miles southwest of Guelph, right? Is there any possibility that you can get to a vet for medications? We need one of the Canadian members to get in on this thread who is familiar with how best to get certain medications in your area. I'll email one in particular as soon as I post this.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i would try and help but none of my pigeons could nurse it right now =[ im about 45 mins from you i think


----------

